# Looking for people or squats in the UK (particularly in and around London and Kent)



## hoppi (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey peoples!

Anyone else either found somewhere, or looking to make contacts?

Just want to know who is around, so message here or PM me or something if you want to chat 

Hoppi


----------



## hoppi (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this as I'm actually back in the UK now!

If anyone is around let me know!


----------

